# Martell Gyuto 2nd Sale



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2013)

My pain is your pleasure. 


I just finished many days worth of work on a gyuto that went bad for me in the end. It appears that somehow I shaped the handle off kilter - not noticing this until I removed the painter's tape from the blade. I think that the blade being masked off threw me off and maybe I might have even mounted the knife into the block twisted as well but I'll never know.

After some thought I decided to try to fix the issue and didn't do anything more than make the handle thinner. :bashhead:

I knew right away that this wasn't going to the customer and designated it a 2nd quality piece.


Blade - O1 @ Rc60-61
Handle - Premium Koa w/African Blackwood ferrule


The African blackwood ferrule has little white spots/streaks in it that may be from my first attempt to fill the voids with CA glue. I'm not sure if that's the case or not but since they're mostly in the voids I'm making this assumption. I couldn't grind them away regardless so they're here to stay.

The handle is shaped comfortable as can be but is thin so if you like fatty handles you'll want to pass on this one plus it's off center of the blade. In the hand it doesn't give me the impression that this off kilter(ism) will be a problem but I haven't cut with it so no promises or guarantees are given on this being a problem or not.

The blade is finished to about 90% of my normal level, I just don't have the will to do anymore to this knife. 

My Martell logo is not marked on this blade as it's a 2nd. I made the decision some time ago that I won't put my name on a knife unless it satisfies my current level of craftsmanship. 

I believe that the pictures shown below represent the knife well so what you see is what you get, however, if you should have any questions please feel free to ask.




My current pricing on a 240mm gyuto is *$499*

I am asking *$325* (plus shipping) for this one. *Sold AS IS - no returns*.


Please PM or email me if you're interested.


Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2013)

BTW, the blade grind on this knife is what I'd consider to be pretty nice. I really took my time and tweaked it up. The blade should work well.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm having a hard time not buying this! Lets see how long I can resist


----------



## Mingooch (Sep 2, 2013)

If I didn't just spend $500 on baby car seats, I would love to try this. I have wanted to try a Dave blade for some time now.


----------



## tripleq (Sep 2, 2013)

Mingooch said:


> If I didn't just spend $500 on baby car seats, I would love to try this. I have wanted to try a Dave blade for some time now.



I'm guessing the wife would be upset if you returned the seats?


----------



## Mingooch (Sep 2, 2013)

She would wait for the new knife, then use it on me LOL Wonder what the edge retention would be in that case? LOL


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm surprised this is still available! It's really taking everything I have not to buy it! Ugh

Dave, does this have your wonder grind and edge that I've often read about? Am I understanding this correctly that the only flaw is in the handle?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 3, 2013)

Sold pending funds.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 3, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> Dave, does this have your wonder grind and edge that I've often read about? Am I understanding this correctly that the only flaw is in the handle?




The blade grind is a perfect as I can do. The flaws are in the handle.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank God!
I was seriously considering sleeping on the couch for a couple of months, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you to whoever saved me from my addiction. I just bought a Marko, but if I hadn't this would have been mine.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 3, 2013)

*SOLD*


----------



## unkajonet (Sep 3, 2013)

That person just got a steal of a deal. It's a great knife.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 3, 2013)

Whew!


----------

